# BNR34 - Some updates since 2007 :)



## NomeXX (Jun 16, 2006)

...some updates on my 34 since 2007, new bonnet, fenders, seats and diffuser


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

Now thats a clean R34 GTR!!! Great job.


----------



## daniel89 (Jul 20, 2008)

CE28 never get wrong =]


----------



## GarethK (Aug 29, 2004)

That really does look incredible!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Some nice parts there..


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

Stunning car mate. What kind of spec is it running?


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Perfect. There's nothing more to say.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Awsome R34 Dude! Love the engine!


----------



## cogtr (Feb 17, 2009)

good god thats an amazing car

i have the same seat(s) and i love it


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Magic 34 buddy great job


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A beautiful R-34Gtr:smokin:


Terje.


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

outstanding:bowdown1:


----------



## SAMI (Jul 21, 2009)

very nice


----------



## FOXR34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Stunning car my friend. Damn i need one of those bonnets!


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Awesome !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Miller99Skyline (Jan 7, 2007)

Now, there we go. That sure is different. I see that now there a better and much easier way of changing your oil filter... from above then rather below! Looks nice too.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Gorgeous 34, congratulations. Loving the nismo parts and the rear diffuser :thumbsup:


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

beautiful car..

i demand the spec list


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

The Number plates look home made ..........lol ............. That is one Sweet Motor and Great photos :bowdown1:


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

great pics and very nice ride :clap: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2TurbosTwiceFun (Aug 28, 2009)

*HOTTTTTT!!*:thumbsup:


----------



## NomeXX (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## NomeXX (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## NomeXX (Jun 16, 2006)

Updates on new bumper and wheels


----------



## NomeXX (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Nothing but perfection!


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

WOW!! Beautiful pictures of a stunning Gtr:thumbsup:
Many thanks for sharing.


Terje.


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

amazing car,perfect
the new wheels are so much nicer
is that an original volk colour? i want to do the same to mine
are they 10.5 inch wide?


----------



## jonnydumpvalve (Mar 12, 2009)

That looks the nuts mate
That is a complete stunning package.
Good pic's of it as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kaeru? (Jun 30, 2006)

New wheels are Hot! Very nice car you have!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

OMG, that is a nice car.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

absolutely stunning


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

i love your car. Keep up with the hard work


----------



## NomeXX (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments:thumbsup:


----------



## NomeXX (Jun 16, 2006)

mr mugen said:


> amazing car,perfect
> the new wheels are so much nicer
> is that an original volk colour? i want to do the same to mine
> are they 10.5 inch wide?


Yes those are original volk color (matte black) and its available as special color, but you'll have to wait about 6weeks for them to produce. Yes those are 10.5 inch wide


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

Amazing


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

One of my Favourite R34 GTR´s:thumbsup:


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Lovely looking 34 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful!! Spray the bonnet to match and it would be perfect :thumbsup:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

That s pretty close to perfect, i'm not sure on your numberplate though


----------



## rubenv (Jun 29, 2009)

very amazing r34. Love both the wheels:thumbsup:

The plates looks temporary, but are the same as in the first pictures.


----------



## firefighter81 (Apr 9, 2004)

Beautiful! One of the best looking 34's I've seen!


----------



## NomeXX (Jun 16, 2006)

Bennyboy1984 said:


> Absolutely beautiful!! Spray the bonnet to match and it would be perfect :thumbsup:


....yup, once those bumper collected enough stone chips I will have the bonnet repainted together :thumbsup:


----------



## NomeXX (Jun 16, 2006)

LiamGTR said:


> That s pretty close to perfect, i'm not sure on your numberplate though


...hahahha, nothing much I can do about those traffic-cop issued plates


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

NomeXX said:


> ....yup, once those bumper collected enough stone chips I will have the bonnet repainted together :thumbsup:


Good plan :thumbsup: , by the way what did you do with your old front bumper? did you sell it? ... or do you want to sell it?


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

*DONT* paint the bonnet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NomeXX (Jun 16, 2006)

Bennyboy1984 said:


> Good plan :thumbsup: , by the way what did you do with your old front bumper? did you sell it? ... or do you want to sell it?


...sold the old R-Tune bumper


----------



## NomeXX (Jun 16, 2006)

BenGTR said:


> *DONT* paint the bonnet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


...hehhehe, not yet


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Perfect r34 mate. Never thought silver would look so gooooooood


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

NomeXX said:


> ...hehhehe, not yet


Dont listen to him  Do it! you know it makes sense 
Unpainted carbon bonnets look good depending what colour car you have, but on a silver beauty like this it just makes it look unfinished IMO.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

any unpainted carbon bonnet looks a bit pony

just complete the job and paint it


----------

